# CRUISE UNTIL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 4/13/14 LATINS FINEST CC



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks. For the bump. Flyer coming soon


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Simon ese!


----------



## 82_cutlass (Jan 11, 2014)

Ill try and come by after work. Sounds cool.


----------



## 909cHEx909 (Jul 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT TTT TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Simon ese!


Ty for the bump. Put it on your to do list


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

82_cutlass said:


> Ill try and come by after work. Sounds cool.


We are hoping to have a good time and a happy family atmosphere come thru.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the bump TTT


----------



## 909cHEx909 (Jul 7, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTMFT TTT TTMFT


:wave:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

flyer coming soooon


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Fuck yeah holmes!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump TTT.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

909cHEx909 said:


> :wave:


Wats up chex hope to see the caddy out there


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Come on guys lets post up this event. Post a comment and your club name. Come thru and have a good asssss time


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Simon


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump for the April cruise till the wheels fall off.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Going to start in corona and end up at fairmont park in riverside.


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Nice cruise a


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EL Presumido said:


> Nice cruise a


Should be. We just need to spread the good word


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Meet and corona park take 6th st to magnolia and end up at fairmont park


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Yup.... going to be off the hook!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1032617
> TTT


Hola.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EL Presumido said:


> Yup.... going to be off the hook!


I've been getting a lot of good responses from different clubs. Thanks for the support and let's make it a great event!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## BIG.JOHN (Aug 22, 2013)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Sounds like a good cruise


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BIG.JOHN said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks for the bump!!!!



ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Sounds like a good cruise



should be homie hopefully you guys can make it out here!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Hola.


:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!


----------



## 909cHEx909 (Jul 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 909cHEx909 (Jul 7, 2011)

Who all is going? Post up them plaques!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

909cHEx909 said:


> Who all is going? Post up them plaques!!


X2


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump ttt


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

roll call....post your club


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

post your car??? solo riders!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

April 13, 2014. Lets do this


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bompe


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> post your car??? solo riders!!!!!!


:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

hola..........


mr.widow-maker said:


> :h5:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF! allday everyday...:wave:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> BUMP TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF! allday everyday...:wave:


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> hola..........


Wats gewd in the hood


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats gewd in the hood


Everything player from the fresh air to the traffic on the 60


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


What's up player. How u guys doing.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1041209
> ttt


Lol. What's up player. How's the good life?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

April is around the corner come join us out on the streets of the ie


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Everything player from the fresh air to the traffic on the 60


Orale


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!1



mr.widow-maker said:


> Orale


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> TTT! :thumbsup:


Thanks for the bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

We already have a taco guy set up!!! So when we get up to the destination. TTT. Ready for some good reffin


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

$1 tacos


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> $1 tacos


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP...save the day... see u all there....:wave:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> We already have a taco guy set up!!! So when we get up to the destination. TTT. Ready for some good reffin


Time to bust out those stripper dolluhs holluh shotkoluh :h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Time to bust out those stripper dolluhs holluh shotkoluh :h5:


Haaaa. Ready to roll. Gonna be a good cruise


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump to the top!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

o players back in effect      I thought u gave up lowriding foo lol puro Pedo sport dog all be dipping till the wheels fall off well I hope they dont falloff but yea yea yea ill be dipping next to u guys no ddoubt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

​yeah baby till the wheels fall off!!1 u no this sporty!!!


Sporty67 said:


> o players back in effect      I thought u gave up lowriding foo lol puro Pedo sport dog all be dipping till the wheels fall off well I hope they dont falloff but yea yea yea ill be dipping next to u guys no ddoubt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> o players back in effect      I thought u gave up lowriding foo lol puro Pedo sport dog all be dipping till the wheels fall off well I hope they dont falloff but yea yea yea ill be dipping next to u guys no ddoubt


TTMFT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> ​yeah baby till the wheels fall off!!1 u no this sporty!!!


Lets roll


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

nel wey i been tied up to this fucken desk at work player!!!!! Simon lets roll 



Sporty67 said:


> o players back in effect      I thought u gave up lowriding foo lol puro Pedo sport dog all be dipping till the wheels fall off well I hope they dont falloff but yea yea yea ill be dipping next to u guys no ddoubt


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> nel wey i been tied up to this fucken desk at work player!!!!! Simon lets roll


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


>


I'll bee there don't trip wey. I already filled my gas tank and washed my carrrucha.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> TTT


Hola wey. Que Milagro. Thanks for the bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> I'll bee there don't trip wey. I already filled my gas tank and washed my carrrucha.


Firme the sport dog all be there u better not come up with an excuses foo that cause income tax it got bizzy n shit the player better be in effect n shit


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP back TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Firme the sport dog all be there u better not come up with an excuses foo that cause income tax it got bizzy n shit the player better be in effect n shit


I'm. Gonna be there player. Aver si no me corren ala chingada. lol. Puro Pedo.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup:


What's up player. Thanks for the bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP back TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


Thanks. For the bump player. See you guys there. Let's make it a good turn out. TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


>


Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning bump. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

friday bump!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Here are some pictures from a couple of years ago last cruise......


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning. Bump. TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hell ya


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lets do it again!!!!!



mr.widow-maker said:


> Nice


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

supppper bowl bump!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Bump. Ready for the cruise TTT


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat up


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

....ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Orale hope to see u out there with ur FIRME RANFLAS oscar


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Orale hope to see u out there with ur FIRME RANFLAS oscar


for sure loco...












I'm ready!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> for sure loco...
> View attachment 1059865
> View attachment 1059873
> I'm ready!!! :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

nice whipp didyou just finish that one?



13OZKAR said:


> for sure loco...
> View attachment 1059865
> View attachment 1059873
> I'm ready!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

let's bump it to the top!!!! ttt let' shave a great cruise and some good reffin at the end $1 tacos ready to roll!!!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> for sure loco...
> View attachment 1059865
> View attachment 1059873
> I'm ready!!! :thumbsup:


Bad ass homie


----------



## GT Terry (Nov 15, 2013)

Bump...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Grizzly bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​TO THE TOP*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank all you guys for the bump. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> nice whipp didyou just finish that one?


yeah! I'm still adding NOS accessories to it... i guess we're never done!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

$$$$$$$$


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> yeah! I'm still adding NOS accessories to it... i guess we're never done!!!


Simon carnal. Looks good. How's the lowrod you we're working on?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump for the car cruise!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Post your rides and or plaques


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon carnal. Looks good. How's the lowrod you we're working on?


Both rides are finally done...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Post your rides and or plaques


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

looks good how long did it take you to build that?




13OZKAR said:


> Both rides are finally done...
> View attachment 1063809
> View attachment 1063817





13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1063841


no pues wow


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

whats up Hector thanks for the bump!!!!



Lowrider Style CC said:


> TTT!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*HUMP DAY BUMP, TO THE T*:thumbsup:*P*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1063841


whats up big dog how you been


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> *HUMP DAY BUMP, TO THE T*:thumbsup:*P*


Lol. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's my ride and my plaka


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:​ BUMP....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump bump


Should be back on the road for this one TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

simon


UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Should be back on the road for this one TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

any other whipps??? plakas??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:yes:AM BUMP...


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Thats how its done!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

This is going to be nice?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*FRIDAY NIGHT BUMP*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the bumps. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Who's ready. Nice cruise with the family. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Saturday morning bump!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> TTT!!!!!


:h5: hope to see some lowrider styles cc out on the BLVD


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Mornin bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT ?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Get them rides ready!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Taco man ready. TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Midnight BUMP!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

450 bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:yes:~cotton kandy~ will b there!!!!:run:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

?TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP WILL B THERE!!!:thumbsup:~cotton kandy~


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Taco Tuesday BUMP *


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> *Taco Tuesday BUMP *


orale thanks for the bump bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> *Taco Tuesday BUMP *


Lol. That sounds good. Hahahaaa


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

thursday bump


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump this.....


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP back TO THE T*:thumbsup:*​P*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Yea yea TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP back TO THE T*:thumbsup:*​P*


Thanks for the bump. You guys ready ? Still have a couple of months to go!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks to all for the bumps. Text me dome pics. I'll post them up. TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

~COTTON KANDY~ bump till the wheels fall off!!:biggrin:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt bump


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top!!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Thanks for the bump. You guys ready ? Still have a couple of months to go!!![/QUOTE *Ready or Not...We'll be there *:thumbsup:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> ElProfeJose said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the bump. You guys ready ? Still have a couple of months to go!!![/QUOTE *Ready or Not...We'll be there *:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up fellas. TTT. Thank you all for the bumps. Let's make this a great cruise. IE style. No cops no drama. Just a bunch of family on a Sunday afternoon cruise!!!! TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


>


bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the tizzzzop


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

O ya TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks for the bump just a reminder to all we are going to have a taco man $1 tacos!!!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up fellas. TTT. Thank you all for the bumps. Let's make this a great cruise. IE style. No cops no drama. Just a bunch of family on a Sunday afternoon cruise!!!! TTT.


 * That's Right Homie...BUMP back TO THE TOP!!!
*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> * That's Right Homie...BUMP back TO THE TOP!!!
> *


Simon. Thanks for the bump TTT.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

?TTMFT ?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:boink::boink:BUMP BUMP:boink:T~T~T~


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. To the top!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Where did everyone go??? Bump!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*T** THE T*:thumbsup:*P *


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :drama:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1086265


Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1086257
> ttt


Ke onda. You don't like to sleep Eighther


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Are we time to shine yet


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> TTT


Hola nena!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:BUMP TO THE FINEST!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bumpppppppp to the top


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

To the top


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up everyone. TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Hump Day BUMP ...ToTheTop*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

There is a day to bump. And a day to hump. Today they are the same day. Lol. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Post up your cars or clubs so we can get a roll call going. TTT.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

?hump day ??


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Freeway bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:boink:PM BUMP....:boink: tooooooooooo the finest!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 909cHEx909 (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​BUMP*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

909cHEx909 said:


>


Hola Pelon


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

909cHEx909 said:


>


Q vole


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Until the wheels fall off. TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Night time bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BUMP LETS GET THE ROLL CALL GOING THE TACO GUY WANTS TO KNOW HOW MUCH TO BRING!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> BUMP LETS GET THE ROLL CALL GOING THE TACO GUY WANTS TO KNOW HOW MUCH TO BRING!!!!!


Bomb.com tacos $1 cant beat that were you going to find that at?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 909cHEx909 (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bomb.com tacos $1 cant beat that were you going to find that at?


Club Members 2 for 1


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

A huevo tengo que hir


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> A huevo tengo que hir


Simon que si wey


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. This shit!!!!


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:yes: Coming up TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EastLosRider said:


> :yes: Coming up TTT


Yes sirrrrr. Almost here. You guys ready player


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

yuppp lets do this!!!!!:thumbsup: ​cant wait....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. Let's get that roll call going.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. TTT.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EastLosRider said:


>


Hola. Thanks for the bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Family Affair CC Rider (Oct 24, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​BUMP*


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump Latins finest ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :wave:


What's up mike. Thanks for the bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Family Affair CC Rider said:


> TTT


What's up family affair!!!!! Thanks for the bump. TTT. See you guys there


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> *​BUMP*


What's up player. Thanks for the bump. We gonna be cruising. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Bump Latins finest ttt


Thanks for the bump. Player


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

A couple of years back we were part of this cruise. TTT. 
















Let's make this pop!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> A couple of years back we were part of this cruise. TTT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 64 rag! Hey is this the time when a few of those trucks with trailers blocked part of the parking? :facepalm::twak: :machinegun:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> Nice 64 rag! Hey is this the time when a few of those trucks with trailers blocked part of the parking? :facepalm::twak: :machinegun:


I think so


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP Back TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP Back TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


Thanks for the bump


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT ! Nothing but the Finest


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> *WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for all your support!!!! TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top


----------



## 909cHEx909 (Jul 7, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump 


WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......THE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!





Thanks for the support!! TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Cruise bump

Post some pics. Who's coming down


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:inout::inout:BUMP till the wheels fall off!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Who will be cruizin till the wheels fall off?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Who will be cruizin till the wheels fall off?


I will. But hopefully my wheels won't fall off


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> I will. But hopefully my wheels won't fall off


TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Night bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

April 13!!!!!! Cruise until the wheels fall off!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump let's do this


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Bump let's do this


:rant: YUPPP X2~COTON KANDY~


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. 



ElProfeJose said:


> Bump
> 
> 
> WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......THE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATINS FINEST INVITES YOU ALL YO COME OUT CRUISE ON A SUNDAY AFTER NOON


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATINS FINEST INVITES YOU ALL YO COME OUT CRUISE ON A SUNDAY AFTER NOON 

Cruise the Lolos. and have some tacos at fairmont park.


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Pics ? Pics where pics


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Pics ? Pics where pics


What pics player?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> What pics player?


yea post them


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's pics of old cruises


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> TTT! :thumbsup:


Thanks for the bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

All you need to bring is your car and a good attitude no drama. Free cruise and $1 tacos!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

There will be drinks and food even some sweets for the kids.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump let's do this


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:rofl:BUMP ALLDAY EVERYDAY!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lets get those lowriders ready!!!!




lowdude13 said:


> :rofl:BUMP ALLDAY EVERYDAY!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt cabrones.....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning. Bump


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the bumps players. Let's make it a great day!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

West up


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:Am bump..ready 4 thiswkend. st. low magazine...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Warming up for the cruise.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Leave a comment if you like the little videos. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Time for a new tire


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Tacos and a photographer ready for the cruise. TTT


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Tacos and a photographer ready for the cruise. TTT


Looking good carnal......its gonna be a good ass show


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump to the top.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:guns:until the wheels fall off:run:...bump ...bump...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> :guns:until the wheels fall off:run:...bump ...bump...


Shit!!! Mine almost came apart. Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​BUMP Back To The Top!!!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> *​BUMP Back To The Top!!!*


Gracias for the bump player.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Weekend bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins finest invites all you to our upcoming events....in so cal.......
Car cruise from corona park to fairmont park in riverside.....we have a photographer and taco guy $1 tacos 




Lowrider bike cruise on the beach in Huntington Beach


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Great cruise


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EL Presumido said:


> Great cruise


Simon player. Can't wait.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning to all. Let's start a roll call page. Who's gonna come out and cruise on April 13th. TTT


----------



## 909cHEx909 (Jul 7, 2011)

BUMP!


----------



## Family Affair CC Rider (Oct 24, 2013)

Bump !!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump it up


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:yes:~Cotton kandy~ will b there with sweets!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Family Affair CC Rider said:


> Bump !!


See you guys there family affair


----------



## Family Affair CC Rider (Oct 24, 2013)

For sure


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Family Affair CC Rider said:


> For sure


Atoda madre


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Let's get the roll call started. 

Family Affair 
Stylistics ie 
Drifting on a memory 
Distinctions cc



Who else


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Come on guys let's do this.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump ttt Latins finest cc


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Get them cars ready


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

till the wheels fall off!!!! save the day !


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttmft


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​BUMP*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump let's do this


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Q-vo


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:inout:​aM bump...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump to TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Cruise bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Any questions hit a player up (562) 879-4376


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 
*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the tiiiiiiiizop


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Back To The Top *


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> *Back To The Top *


Thanks for the bump. Can't wait. I already washed my carrucha. Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

All clubs. All solo riders welcome. All spectators are welcomed. TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT LET CRUISE TILL WE GOT NO MORE RUBBER ON OUR TIRES


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

LOW ~N~SLOW...:wave: COTTON KANDY.... am BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Almost 7 am bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> *Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family.
> *


Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

After school bump!!!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> After school bump!!!


No mames after school bump, este wey....


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

After an 18pk bump!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> No mames after school bump, este wey....


Pa ke veas wey. I'm young at heart fuuu


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump for the cruise. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

going to be a good one :thumbsup: UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILY


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

meno97 said:


> going to be a good one :thumbsup: UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILY


:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Firme


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I think it going to be good


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> I think it going to be good


ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Y going to be finaly cruizin ur whip shortdawg


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning bump. Thanks for all the support. We are almost there.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 




We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:yes:save the day should b nice ....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

What up bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

HAPPY St. patricks day!!!:drama:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Cruise bump.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:happysad: ​bump...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What it do nephew.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:yes:BUMP....


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Hump Day BUMP ....Back TO THE TOP*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> *Hump Day BUMP ....Back TO THE TOP*


Thanks for the bump. Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Break bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bump. It's coming up. Less than a month to go.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

June 14th softball 




July 19th beach bike cruise


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1138633


Que onda loco. What Ranfla you gonna roll in?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump to the top.


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

bump to the top for a local event..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Que onda loco. What Ranfla you gonna roll in?


The 1 u say FIRME RANFLA ESE dont chu know lol


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> bump to the top for a local event..


Thanks bro. When are your events gonna start?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> The 1 u say FIRME RANFLA ESE dont chu know lol


Orale. I didn't know player. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## el57chevyman (Mar 22, 2014)

ElProfeJose said:


> *WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TOT INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!*


. Let's do it the right way in the IE. I'll by there with the 57. Getting the IE on the map


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

el57chevyman said:


> . Let's do it the right way in the IE. I'll by there with the 57. Getting the IE on the map


Right on player. Thanks for the support!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EastLosRider said:


> TTT


Gracias jugador


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. RG photography will be there......tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 




We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. RG photography will be there......tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 




We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Can't wait this is gonna be a good event with the support of everyone here TTT.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump. Been getting a lot of good responses about this cruise. I think it's gonna be a good one. Hit me up if you have any questions. 562-879-4376. All clubs welcomed and all solo riders welcomed. TTT


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

BUMP TO THE TOP 

"not thread jacking. I got permission from ElProfeJose"

We have been thinking and thinking of the perfect time and location for this monthly event.


We finally decided to have it at:


Lucky Greek
2490 Wardlow Road
Corona, CA


This location is perfect. Its smack dab in between the 71 and and the 15 off the 91 freeway.


When you exit the 91 you basically pull right into the parking lot.


The time of for this monthly event will be on the 3rd Sunday of each month and it will start at 6pm and end at 9pm so 6-9pm.


There will be: 
$5.00 Beer Pitcher Specials
Free Raffles
DJ Music


This monthly Free event will be open to all ages and all styles of cars trucks and also motorcycles.


We ask that you respect the meet. 


Absolutely no burn outs, no throwing your trash on the ground, just no disrespecting of the meet will be tolerated.


We have full permission from the business which is also the property owner. I go out to there weekly bike night which normally has around 80-120 + bikes at it. NO hassles, No problems, Just a great time.


Since next month is easter the first event will be May 18, 2014 5-18-14


One of the trophies that will be given out is Monthly is for club participation along with a few others that will change month to month.


http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg"]http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg[/URL]














Thank You,


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> BUMP TO THE TOP
> 
> "not thread jacking. I got permission from ElProfeJose"
> 
> ...


Lol. Don't trip player local event!!! TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Let's do this.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:yes:BUMP...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up everyone. Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. RG photography will be there......tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bajito OG said:


>


Thanks for the bump. See you guys there. TTT.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for the man with the plan, a player, a believer, visionary, leader, supporter, and most importantly...a Nissan Car Salesman.
I got your back player.......


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT for the man with the plan, a player, a believer, visionary, leader, supporter, and most importantly...a Nissan Car Salesman.
> I got your back player.......


Lol. Who's that. What's up player. Thanks for the support!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:​ bump..


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:BUMP....~cotton kandy~


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump it up


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the love and the bumps. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lets cruise


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

" The Art of Lowriding Interview with Mr. Cartoon"


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Lets cruise


X2!!!! Been getting a lot of good responses from everyone. Solo riders..... clubs......businesses......you name it.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

STYLECC61 said:


> " The Art of Lowriding Interview with Mr. Cartoon"


Good video thanks for sharing.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ready for April 13th. TTT. Thanks for bumping players


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bumping this ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Earthquake bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

supreme82 said:


> View attachment 1153250


TTT.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Getting it ready for the cruise!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1153930
> Getting it ready for the cruise!!! :biggrin:[/QUOTE firme ride homie!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1153930
> Getting it ready for the cruise!!! :biggrin:


Nice!!!!


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Let's bump it to the top!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ALL THE WAY LIVE....:h5:​~cotton kandy~


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Dam clean vert


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

ElProfeJose said:


>



Hell yeah......I'll be there


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you all for the bumps!!! TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Get those lolos ready. It's right around the corner!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP *:thumbsup:


Thanks for the bump player. Hope you are well.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

850 am bump. Only 12 days to go


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!! THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!! RG PHOTOGRAPHY ON THE SCENE AND $1 TACOS AT FAIRMONT PARK!!!! ANY QUESTIONS CALL OR TEXT ME JOSE "el profe" 562-879-4376



*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Thanks for the bump player. Hope you are well.


 Hope your doing well tambien ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> Hope your doing well tambien ...


simon. Everything good. Hey do you know anything going on this weekend?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT 11 days!!


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

this shits next weekend :around:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EastLosRider said:


> this shits next weekend :around:


2 weekends ese


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> simon. Everything good. Hey do you know anything going on this weekend?


 Street Life Car Club is having a show at Arroyo Valley High School in San Bernardino. roll in time is 8:30 the show starts at 10:00. the address is 1881 W.BaseLine St San Bernardino,Ca.92411


----------



## Elculishi (Mar 30, 2014)

Danee08 said:


> Street Life Car Club is having a show at Arroyo Valley High School in San Bernardino. roll in time is 8:30 the show starts at 10:00. the address is 1881 W.BaseLine St San Bernardino,Ca.92411


When Is this ...


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Elculishi said:


> When Is this ...


Saturday April 5th


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:~cotton kandy~bump...till the wheels fall off!!!!:yes:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> Saturday April 5th


Are you guys going.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Saw this on insta gram thought it was good to share


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Are you guys going.


I have a trip out of town, so I think I'm going yo miss this one.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> I have a trip out of town, so I think I'm going yo miss this one.


Orale. I'm out of town too. And not sure if I'm gonna make it back in time.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Wanted to invite everyone to our cruise 2 weekends from now. Come out and chill. Meeting at corona park at 1. Rolling to faimont park in riverside any questions call or text Jose 562-879-4376


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

cottonkandy...:roflmao:its friday..:yes:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Getting close


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey what's up everyone. Just wanted to again invite everyone out to have a good and safe time out on the 13th. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Saturday morning bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:rofl:till the wheels fall off....


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ready fready!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

LATIN LUXURY C.C. WILL BE THERE....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ray&son said:


> LATIN LUXURY C.C. WILL BE THERE....


Right on. See you guys there.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Chow


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

Looking forward to this event next Sunday.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> Looking forward to this event next Sunday.


Simon. Till the wheels fall off. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. Just wanted to remind everyone out there that we have our car cruise next Sunday. Hope to see a great turn out. TTT. Any questions call me at 562-879-4376


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

7 days away.....hourly bump in effect


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

ElProfeJose said:


> 7 days away.....hourly bump in effect


Less then 1 week away. 

We have been patiently waiting months for this event to arrive and its finally almost here.

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> Less then 1 week away.
> 
> We have been patiently waiting months for this event to arrive and its finally almost here.
> 
> BUMP BUMP BUMP


That's right. Let's make it a great event!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Any questions text or call me at 562-879-4376


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:COTTON KANDY!!!till the wheels fall off...:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

1 pm bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

2pm bump


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

3pm bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

cadillac tone said:


> View attachment 1167282


TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

4 bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

It's cutting it close. This Sunday. We gonna roll


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

6 o clock bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP To The Top*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

930 bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

10 pm bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

1130 bump


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ROLL CALL?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> ROLL CALL?
> View attachment 1169130


x2~cotton kandy~hno:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> ROLL CALL?
> View attachment 1169130


Let's do it. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning to all. We are just days away. This Sunday meet at corona park and let's ride to fairmont park. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Post up your club name for the roll call


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

ElProfeJose said:


> Post up your club name for the roll call


LATIN LUXURY CC


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Going down this Sunday


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Let's get the roll call started.
> 
> Family Affair
> Stylistics ie
> ...


bump add Latin luxury to that list


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:dunno:TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF OR MY BRAKES:run: ​ride r die....


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> :dunno:TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF OR MY BRAKES:run: ​ride r die....


Lol. Hopefully we just ride


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EastLosRider said:


> ttt


What's up player. Thanks for the bump. You guys ready?


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

United Styles Lowrider Family trying to make it to this one :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Let's get the roll call started. 

Family Affair 
Stylistics ie 
Drifting on a memory 
Distinctions cc
Latin luxury cc
United styles Lowrider family cc 


Who else


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879
Corona city park is where we gonna meet!!! 1 pm. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump for all day I haven't lol


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP To The Top


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> BUMP To The Top


Man I'm ready.


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

ttt for the homies from latins finest cc :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*Going down this Sunday!!!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> *Going down this Sunday!!!!! *:thumbsup:


simon!! We ready player


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

~BUMP~im ready!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> ~BUMP~im ready!!!:nicoderm:


me too.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*COMING THRU WITH A BUMP:thumbsup:*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *COMING THRU WITH A BUMP:thumbsup:*


hope 2 c u guys there !:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *COMING THRU WITH A BUMP:thumbsup:*


Thanks for the bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Let's get the roll call started.
> 
> Family Affair
> Stylistics ie
> ...


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

This Sunday bring your dollars for them tacos


----------



## Snake87 (Apr 8, 2014)

How much is it to register? I'll be cruising solo


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Snake87 said:


> How much is it to register? I'll be cruising solo


free big dog jst come have a goodtime


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Snake87 said:


> How much is it to register? I'll be cruising solo


Free. No registration required.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning to everyone. TTT. Only 4 days away!! Till the wheels fall off


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC READY TO ROLL.


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

ElProfeJose said:


> Good morning to everyone. TTT. Only 4 days away!! Till the wheels fall off



BUMP TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Let's get the roll call started. 

Family Affair 
Stylistics ie 
Drifting on a memory 
Distinctions cc
Latin luxury cc
United styles Lowrider family cc 
Contagious cc 

Who else


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

ElProfeJose said:


> Let's get the roll call started.
> 
> Family Affair
> Stylistics ie
> ...


Not affiliated with a club but the family and I plan on stopping by to show some support after the SCMTC meeting.

I invited some FB people/clubs to the event as well.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> Not affiliated with a club but the family and I plan on stopping by to show some support after the SCMTC meeting.
> 
> I invited some FB people/clubs to the event as well.


Right on. That a what I'm taking about!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Let's get the roll call started. 

Family Affair 
Stylistics ie 
Drifting on a memory 
Distinctions cc
Latin luxury cc
United styles Lowrider family cc 
Contagious cc 
Bagged out hoe and the fam 
Who else

Edit Reply


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. Driving the route today. So far everything looks good


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Route looks good as expected. And the park is being cleaned today fresh for Sunday!!!!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

This is the adress to the park in corona 
930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879

We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!! 

We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia

Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttmft


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Ttmft


You ready player?


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Simon


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. Till Sunday. Let's make this a great time. And all clubs and solo riders welcomed. Come cruise your whipp. TTT


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: NICE ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Early morning. Bump


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

ElProfeJose said:


> This is the adress to the park in corona
> 930 E 6th St
> Corona, CA 92879
> 
> ...




BUMP TO TMFT...

2 MORE DAYS.

PASS THE WORD AROUND HELP PROMOTE THIS EVENT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> BUMP TO TMFT...
> 
> 2 MORE DAYS.
> 
> PASS THE WORD AROUND HELP PROMOTE THIS EVENT


That's right player. Let's make it a great event


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Weather looking good for Sunday.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

73 and 50 at night. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

2 more days!!!!


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

We should be there support this event this Sunday about 2:00 - 2:15 going straight there after I hit up the council meeting distribute flyers for our monthly event etc.

I have the flyer on my phone and I will tell people at the council meeting about this event as well to try to get some more support out there.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> We should be there support this event this Sunday about 2:00 - 2:15 going straight there after I hit up the council meeting distribute flyers for our monthly event etc.
> 
> I have the flyer on my phone and I will tell people at the council meeting about this event as well to try to get some more support out there.


:thumbsup:thanks bro


----------



## Family Affair CC Rider (Oct 24, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> We should be there support this event this Sunday about 2:00 - 2:15 going straight there after I hit up the council meeting distribute flyers for our monthly event etc.
> 
> I have the flyer on my phone and I will tell people at the council meeting about this event as well to try to get some more support out there.


Thanks player. We really appreciate all the support. TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

trying to fix the transmission for sunday hope to fix it on time


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

meno97 said:


> trying to fix the transmission for sunday hope to fix it on time


Damn bro. That's support right there. Hope you make it player


----------



## Snake87 (Apr 8, 2014)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> free big dog jst come have a goodtime


Coo thanks. Shining up the 84 monte tonight


----------



## Snake87 (Apr 8, 2014)

ElProfeJose said:


> Free. No registration required.


Coo thanks. Shining up the 84 monte tonight


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Snake87 said:


> Coo thanks. Shining up the 84 monte tonight


Right on plAyer see you on Sunday!!! Just charged my batteries today too


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

bump ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Snake87 (Apr 8, 2014)

ElProfeJose said:


> Right on plAyer see you on Sunday!!! Just charged my batteries today too


Where will you be? I'll come say waddup after I park


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Snake87 said:


> Where will you be? I'll come say waddup after I park


I'll be there in front of the line. Driving the white town car....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

9am bump


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

Gona check out this cruz i know it cracks.....


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

bump 1 more day.


----------



## el57chevyman (Mar 22, 2014)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> bump 1 more day.


The lbagged 57 will be there.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Tomorrow. Thanks for all the support and the bumps.


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

ElProfeJose said:


> Tomorrow. Thanks for all the support and the bumps.


Yes.

Tomorrow.

1 More Day.

The day is finally arriving.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

ill be attending this one well at Fairmont park TTT for the I.E event


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> Gona check out this cruz i know it cracks.....


Come down player. Thanks for the support!!!




BaggedOutHoe said:


> bump 1 more day.


Tomorrow player. It's going down. RG photography is gonna be there. TTT 




el57chevyman said:


> The lbagged 57 will be there.


Right on. Let's make this a great event!!! 





CHOSEN101 said:


> ill be attending this one well at Fairmont park TTT for the I.E event


Right on the ie is gonna be cracking tomorrow. The weather will be good and the rant las even better!!! See you guys soon


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> Gona check out this cruz i know it cracks.....


Come down player. Thanks for the support!!!




BaggedOutHoe said:


> bump 1 more day.


Tomorrow player. It's going down. RG photography is gonna be there. TTT 




el57chevyman said:


> The lbagged 57 will be there.


Right on. Let's make this a great event!!! 





CHOSEN101 said:


> ill be attending this one well at Fairmont park TTT for the I.E event


Right on the ie is gonna be cracking tomorrow. The weather will be good and the rant las even better!!! See you guys soon


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

This is the adress to the park in corona 
930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879

We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!! 

We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia

Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

This is the adress to the park in corona 
930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879

We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!! 

We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia

Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

313 bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

445 bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

This is the adress to the park in corona 
930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879

We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!! 

We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia

Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Free event. Tomorrow. Let's make it a great day!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Less than a day away!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

~ COTTON KANDY ~sweets r ready!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

$1 tacos tomorrow


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump today is the day we all been waiting for. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning to all. This is the day let's make tis a great cruise....




This is the adress to the park in corona 
930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879

We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!! 

We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia

Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Gonna b a nice day to cruise.....ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning to all. This is the day let's make tis a great cruise....




This is the adress to the park in corona 
930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879

We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!! 

We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia

Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

3 hours away.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning to all. This is the day let's make tis a great cruise....




This is the adress to the park in corona 
930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879

We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!! 

We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia

Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

ElProfeJose said:


> Morning bump today is the day we all been waiting for. TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

CALIF.LOVE we ready....:x: :nicoderm:COUNT DOWN LETS ROLL...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning to all. This is the day let's make tis a great cruise....




This is the adress to the park in corona 
930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879

We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!! 

We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia

Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

ttt gonna be a nice day


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Going down!!!!!


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

The park is too thick....family atmosphere


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

WAS A GOOD CRUISE...SHOULD B DONE EVERY SUNDAY...LOL..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks to all of you guys that came out today!!!! It was a great turn out I'll post up pics soon!!!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice turn out, should be done once a month


----------



## Family Affair CC Rider (Oct 24, 2013)

Real good cruise I agree would be cool to have it daily


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

On behalf of Latins Finest car club just want to thank all the clubs and the solo riders that came out to support a good cruise.....I got alot of good feedback on this cruise if I left you guys out a list I apologize but these are the pics I took......thanks for all the good and positive energy the park was packed. And it was a great turn out!!! 






































AGAIN IF I LEFT YOUR CLUB OUT I DIDNT TAKE A PICTURE SORRY PLEASE POST ONE IF YOU CAN IF NOT TEXT ME ILL POST IT. 562-879-4376 thanks again for a great turn out !!! THANK YOU ALL THE SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED AND HAD A GOOD ASSSS TIME!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Here are some of the pictures that I took. Rg putting it down too. TTT.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Good cruise thAnks to all the clubs that came out n made it possible latins finest cc


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

had a great time. bad ass cruise. should do this more often.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

GREAT CRUISE... THANX RICHARD! FROM "LATINS FINEST"!!!!! TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1179642
> GREAT CRUISE... THANX RICHARD! FROM "LATINS FINEST"!!!!! TTT


thanks big dog for coming out


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Looks like a great turn out big props! _:thumbsup:


Here's what we got going next!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you to all the club for coming out and supporting also we have a nice softball tournament come and have a good ass time


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Looks like a great turn out big props! _:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Here's what we got going next!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

kandypaint said:


> The park is too thick....family atmosphere


Yes it was all about lowriding cruising and family
Thanks for coming out!!!





ray&son said:


> WAS A GOOD CRUISE...SHOULD B DONE EVERY SUNDAY...LOL..


Lol it's was a good turn out and yes we should have something like this more often it was a good turn out. Thank you guys for coming out!!!!! 




baldylatino said:


> Nice turn out, should be done once a month


Gracias carnal I'm glad you guys made it out there just wish you would have seen the fairmont park it was packed!!!! Non the less thanks for coming up to the cruise!!!! 





Family Affair CC Rider said:


> Real good cruise I agree would be cool to have it daily


Gracias for the support and yes we should have it more often!!!! TTT 





D-BOY R.O said:


> had a great time. bad ass cruise. should do this more often.


Thanks for coming out it was nice meeting you and your family!!!! 





Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Looks like a great turn out big props! _:thumbsup:
> What's up player. Yes is was a good turn out. Seems like everyone happy.....no drama with the jurahhhhhh......tacos were $1 small but good......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

A VERY SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL TRUE RIDERS THAT CAME OUT ..ONTARIOCLASSICS ,TOGETHER,CALISTYLE,BOMBLIFE,RARECLASS,STYLE,ROYALIMAGE,LATINBOMBS,LATINLUXURY,FAMILYAFFAIR,ST.STYLE DUKES SIMPLERIDERS, ROLLERSONLY, ULTIMATE4LIFE, CITY2CITY, BAGOUT, NOKTURNAL, DRIFTINGONAMEMORY, LOWRIDERSTYLE 714KUSTOMZ, VIEJITOS , BALDYLATINO, IVLIFERIDERS, VAGABUNDOS, CONTAGIOUS,&OSCAR WITH HIS BAD ASS 58RAG & ALL SOLORIDERS IF I MISSED UR C, CLUB I APOLOGIZE WE ALL MADE THIS EVENT HAPPENED THANKS AGAIN...:wave:​~COTTON KANDY~


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks like it was crackin


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


>


A toda madre!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC CRUISING THRU FAIRMONT PARKuffin:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

supreme82 said:


> View attachment 1180650
> CONTAGIOUS CC CRUISING THRU FAIRMONT PARKuffin:


Saw that. Thanks for stopping by


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Saw that. Thanks for stopping by


SIMON.WE HAD A GOOD TIME.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Good turnout, the wife and I had a great time. thanks for bringing back this event *:thumbsup: *​asta la proxima.*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments and all the support.


----------



## chopp64 (Apr 14, 2013)

It was a nice day for them lowriders good cruise latinsfinest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!cant wait to bring the 4 out and leave my benzo at home !!!!


some shoots I got on my celly


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

chopp64 said:


> It was a nice day for them lowriders good cruise latinsfinest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!cant wait to bring the 4 out and leave my benzo at home !!!!
> 
> 
> some shoots I got on my celly


Thanks for coming out and cruising with us!!!! Hopefully you have your other whipp ready next time. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

D-BOY R.O said:


> View attachment 1181498


Thanks for stoping in rollers only. Post them pics. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

If anyone has any pics please post them up. I posted the ones I took. I saw a bunch of gente taking pics on the cellies. Lol. Share them.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> *Good turnout, the wife and I had a great time. thanks for bringing back this event *:thumbsup: *​asta la proxima.*


Simon player. Thanks for coming out. It was a good day. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

The next event we have going on is the softball tournament come out car clubs solo riders. It's a free event and the teams are co ed 5 men 5 women


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Fucken photo bucket!!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ya la cagastes wey..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> A VERY SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL TRUE RIDERS THAT CAME OUT ..ONTARIOCLASSICS ,TOGETHER,CALISTYLE,BOMBLIFE,RARECLASS,STYLE,ROYALIMAGE,LATINBOMBS,LATINLUXURY,FAMILYAFFAIR,ST.STYLE DUKES SIMPLERIDERS, ROLLERSONLY, ULTIMATE4LIFE, CITY2CITY, BAGOUT, NOKTURNAL, DRIFTINGONAMEMORY, LOWRIDERSTYLE 714KUSTOMZ, VIEJITOS , BALDYLATINO, IVLIFERIDERS, VAGABUNDOS, CONTAGIOUS,&OSCAR WITH HIS BAD ASS 58RAG & ALL SOLORIDERS IF I MISSED UR C, CLUB I APOLOGIZE WE ALL MADE THIS EVENT HAPPENED THANKS AGAIN...:wave:​~COTTON KANDY~


CARLOS :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY had a good time at the cruise TTT for Latins Finest CC


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry about the pics. I'll get it handled tomorrow


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

heres a video


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice video bRO.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

D-BOY R.O said:


> Nice video bRO.


Thanks. Let's see who else took videos and posted them


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Miklow posting pics soon.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice pics. Keep them coming. My photo bucket is still down!!!! Not TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice pictures!!!! Rg thanks for the pics and miklow thanks for your time to post them. Hope everyone enjoys the pics. And to all those of you that made this cruise possible thanks for the support and for bringing out your ranflas!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's a video I took at the corona park


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WHEN THE NEXT 1? LETS GET A DATE


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice video homie. Is there one while the cruise was happening.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

supreme82 said:


> Nice video homie. Is there one while the cruise was happening.


I didn't take one myself I was driving in front of the line. But I'm sure a lot of people did. I hope they post it.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHEN THE NEXT 1? LETS GET A DATE


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Posting this for the homeboys from Goodtimes there brother is in bad shape:
Please join our brother for his last ride this Saturday 9549 Poulsen ave Montclair ca 91763 7-9am we will be riding from there to Fairmont park.. doctors have only given him a few days this is his final wish to have a cruise please come support


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Posting this for the homeboys from Goodtimes:
Please join our brother for his last ride this Saturday 9549 Poulsen ave Montclair ca 91763 7-9am we will be riding from there to Fairmont park.. doctors have only given him a few days this is his final wish to have a cruise please come support


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. Post those pics and videos!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump for the homie from goodtimes


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Posting this for the homeboys from Goodtimes:
> Please join our brother for his last ride this Saturday 9549 Poulsen ave Montclair ca 91763 7-9am we will be riding from there to Fairmont park.. doctors have only given him a few days this is his final wish to have a cruise please come support


Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

We will be there to cruise one last time with Ruben!!!! And then we will cruise with him up there too!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

When the next 1


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> When the next 1


Soon player. Already working on the flyer


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

yuppp nice day !!!!:thumbsup:


----------

